

What It's Like to Plummet to Earth at 834 Miles Per Hour - conan_king
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/10/what-its-like-to-plummet-to-earth-at-834-miles-per-hour/280580/

======
nzp
> When the Austrian daredevil Felix Baumgartner made his great leap from space
> last year...

It's a long way to space from where he jumped. The Karman line is at 100 km
altitude.

